# This can't be the same puppy!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Holy geez has she gotten big! And she's looking niiiiiiiiiiiiiice! I know, you're probably sick of stacked shots but, <3 <3 <3 <3!




























LOL, she's licking her lips for the cookie









At this point, I'm standing about 3 or 4 feet away baiting her, so it's going really well!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

She's gorgeous Xeph! No way we could get tired of seeing pics of that beauty!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not even going to lie but the first time I saw her I wasn't sure what you were thinking, , but now she is maturing so nicely! She's going to give Grace Face a run for her money.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Love that second picture! She looks great!  Well, and she's also very pretty =P


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I'm not even going to lie but the first time I saw her I wasn't sure what you were thinking, ,


Er, what?



> Love that second picture! She looks great! Well, and she's also very pretty =P


Why thank you xD

She's gone butt high, doggone it x.x It's completely normal, just annoying, lol.

ETA: I just realized that one of the reasons she looks "bigger" now is because her puppy fuzz is almost completely gone xD


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Er, what?


Sorry, lol, I'm very tired today half a sleep and stuck at work, and I didn't word that how I meant to...

I didn't think that this, while still very cute, puppy:
_OK, well I can't find the picture that I was thinking of now :/
_
Would transform into this, very stunning, 'dog':









She's grown up so much and so quickly, she is going to be a gorgeous dog!

ETA: After reading you last post again, it's the puppy fuzzies, always makes them look a little homely (for lack of a better word), she looks more elegant now.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

She is really looking great. In just the very short time I've been on here she has improved, but she was already stunning by then.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I didn't think that this, while still very cute, puppy:


Hint: If you're looking for a specific stack, you have to go on her photobucket to the later pages. They're in chronological order so you can see her growth  Since I just uploaded these photos, they're not in order yet.



> Would transform into this, very stunning, 'dog':


I have to admit, while she is doing "puppy things" with her structure simply because of growth, I certainly didn't thinks he'd be looking so nice right now !



> After reading you last post again, it's the puppy fuzzies, always makes them look a little homely (for lack of a better word), she looks more elegant now.


It IS! To be honest, I actually don't find very many breeds of puppy "cute" (this includes GSDs). At least, not until their puppy coat is gone.

Some exceptions are brachycephalic breeds (Pugs and Bulldogs) and almost any FLUFFY toy dog (Shih Tzu Puppies are THE CUTEST!!!!).

Maybe I'm just weird, lol!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow it looks like she's already filling out?? Although..that seems a little too early but man she looks great! Are you going to show her anywhere else after she finishes her Am. Ch?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Are you going to show her anywhere else after she finishes her Am. Ch?


If you're asking if we're going to show in Canada, we may, depending on where we're living xD People are trying to convince me to do UKC too, lol.

Also, she is filling out in a way. She's not actually filling out because of maturity (clearly), but all of that puppy skin is tightening up and going away. The only breeds I've met (thus far) that are not wet dogs (lots of loose skin, rolly toplines, etc) as puppies are Italian Greyhounds and Whippets. Everybody else has to grow into their skins!

Some appear like they never do (like Bloodhounds, lol)!


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, lol, I'm glad we're on the same page now. After reading my post again and your response, I though oh geeze it sounds like I'm bashing her puppy, which wasn't my intentions. I'll have to look through her PB and see if I can find the pic I was thinking of.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

beautiful pup!! I want you to know I was thinking about you this weekend xeph..
We have been at the Freehold NJ shows all weekend, yesterday the GS were in the ring right before collies and today I was watching a friend show her huskies and saw Irwin Linker


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I was thinking about you just the other day myself! I was wondering where you guys have been! Any luck at the shows?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

kacaju said:


> beautiful pup!! I want you to know I was thinking about you this weekend xeph..
> We have been at the Freehold NJ shows all weekend, yesterday the GS were in the ring right before collies and today I was watching a friend show her huskies and saw Irwin Linker


A friend of mine was there, too. I LOVE that trial site for agility. <3 <3

Xeph, 'Rada really is looking good. Very grown up and regal, still retaining some girlish charm. I'm sure she'll go far


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

We are never going to get sick of pictures of this beauty!! What a doll. 

She is coming along so nicely, she'll mature out into a serious show stopper. You picked a good one, Xeph!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> You picked a good one, Xeph!


Thank you! When I found out my original pick was the breeder's pick I was like "crap". Not because Mirada wasn't beautiful (she was my second pick) but she "wasn't as nice" as the other puppy...at the time.

Now? I feel more than secure and more than good about my choice.



> Very grown up and regal, still retaining some girlish charm.


Yeah, she's such a lady, chewing on Strauss's ears, lol! I do think she's getting "regal" down


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I wish I could snuggle her again!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You mean like this?


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

oh my, what ears!!!! 

Shows have been great, my daugher got 4th in Jr's on Friday out of 5. Sat. and Sun. made the cut out of 15+ Jr's both days but didn't place and will be showing again tomorrow.
Our sable merle (17 months) that we had on loan from our breeder went BOV over specials with the breeder in the bred by class yesterday, her 2nd 5 pt major. She has 12 points now so the breeder took her home (she is due to blow her coat soon, so she will not be shown this summer) and gave my daughter a new 9 month old pup to show this summer.

We have so lucky to have this chance for my daughter to get to handle and show so many different dogs. She loves to show!!!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh my, what large ears you have! 

She's so beautiful Xeph. You have two treasures in your life (three if you count the male human). Lol.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Wonderful looking girl you have there Xeph, my next dog will be a GSD, but its quite a long way off. And quite a few more years of educating myself on them.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks  Can't wait to get more videos of her up. Hopefully some movement ones soon. For some odd reason, youtube has been giving me errors when I try to upload (and they're not long vids).


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh my, I didn't realize how big she's gotten until I saw her on your lap. How much does she weigh now vs. how much will she top out at?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She is just beautiful, Xeph. I hope she can run.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> How much does she weigh now vs. how much will she top out at?


According to the vet today she weighs 28 pounds (about). She'll probably stop at about 65 or 70. 



> I hope she can run.


Catch me if you can!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Man you have to love those ears... fantastic running shot there above.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She takes after Strauss


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I know absolutely nothing about GSDs but I'm really loving how her head looks. So pretty and refined.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I'm really loving how her head looks. So pretty and refined.


That's the part I hate most about her (conformationally speaking) LOL!!! You're not wrong Michiyo, as per the standard it is very correct (and very pretty), but I prefer a more substantial skull and muzzle. Six years of living with a German dog will do that to you, so she's a bit too refined for me.

We'll see how she comes about as she grows though  Overall she's absolutely fabulous, and lots of people are tellnig me that if she keeps looking the way she does now, she'll finish really quickly.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Xeph said:


> That's the part I hate most about her (conformationally speaking) LOL!!! You're not wrong Michiyo, as per the standard it is very correct (and very pretty), but I prefer a more substantial skull and muzzle. Six years of living with a German dog will do that to you, so she's a bit too refined for me.


 If I ever own a GSD (not very likely) that would be the head head I want on my pup! But I've always liked the more refined ones of almost every breed. I like lighter boned BCs instead of heavy Aussi like ones, I like thinner boned, smaller skulled Paps as well. 

Strauss is a German dog? By the way, I can't remember too precisely but you got him off the newspaper or something? What luck! Cuz he's gorgeous too!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yup. Strauss is a $250 dog that I found in a newspaper ad. Strauss is indeed a German dog 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/513150.html


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Yup. Strauss is a $250 dog that I found in a newspaper ad. Strauss is indeed a German dog
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/513150.html


That is just amazing beyond words. All the newspaper dogs I've seen were like $600-1000 BYB dogs without registration and most of them mixed breeds although advertised as pure!


----------

